# Need to rehome 4 good boys



## Roob (Aug 24, 2012)

My schedule has gotten pretty busy lately and ive been neglecting the poor guys. They need a home where someone will play with them often. They are very good rats. Ive never been bitten by them and you dont have to chase them when you take them out of the cage. They do well with kids. They have dealt with a 2year old child that likes to squeeze em just to hear a squeak . Not saying this is the ideal home i want them in but just to show they are good. 

I live in Atlanta,Georgia if your interested in adopting these little guys let me know. They come with their cage some food and bedding. Im not asking for a rehoming fee just a good home. So message me and we can talk to see if these rats might be a good companion for you.

One of the rats has some discharge coming from his eye the red stuff so he may need some medical attention. It hasnt affected his eating habits though.


----------

